# is my diet ok?



## DimebagDarrell (May 13, 2004)

im not looking for super criticism here, just making sure that my summer diet is acceptable.  im trying to get in what i need to gain mass.  let me knoe where i am lacking, but i really dont need like "use fat free such-and-such as opposed to regular".  i just want to know if this will work for my bulking.  obviously i can figure out good substitutes, i just need to make sure im getting everything i need to get.  i weigh 170 lbs btw

------------------

8:00 am - breakfast
- 3 fried eggs (my favorite way)
- 1 glass milk
- 4 oz mixed fruit

-CLASS-

12:00 pm - lunch
- 2 burritos (2 flour tortillas, 6 oz lean ground beef, 1/2 cup refried beans (virtually no fat, few carbs, TONS of fiber), 1 cup brown rice)
- 1 glass milk
- 1 cup mixed vegetables

2:00 pm - snack
- 4 oz fruit
- natural granola bar (not that processed quaker crap)

-WORKOUT-

4:00 pm - post-workout
- Recover-X shake (w/ milk, 60 g protein, 10 g glutamine peptide)

6:00 pm - dinner
- 2 chicken patties (16 g protien each, only 3 g sat. fat)
- 1 cup mixed vegetables
- 1 glass milk

10:00 pm - night shake
- nitro-tech shake (w/ milk, 60 g protein, got tons of this sittin around)

totals:
protein:  243 g
fat:  about 100 g
carbs:  about 300 g

this isnt enough food, is it?  i can always add more!  where should i add?  probably at 8:00 pm and 12:00 am, something small?  let me know what you think, again, not going for super-criticism, just some help to make sure im getting what i need


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DimebagDarrell *_
> im not looking for super criticism here, just making sure that my summer diet is acceptable.  im trying to get in what i need to gain mass.  let me knoe where i am lacking, but i really dont need like "use fat free such-and-such as opposed to regular".  i just want to know if this will work for my bulking.  obviously i can figure out good substitutes, i just need to make sure im getting everything i need to get.  i weigh 170 lbs btw
> 
> ------------------
> ...



Other than the above suggestions, the biggest thing I see lacking are EFA's.


----------



## LAM (May 13, 2004)

ditto to the lack of EFA's...

you might be a little low in cals depending on your activity level.  if you don't gain weight on that plan increase your cals by 10% each week until weight gain occurs...


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 13, 2004)

ok, well i talked to my lifting buddy.  seems like were gonna lift at 11:15 when im done w/ class.  so itd be more like:

8:00 am - breakfast
- 3 fried eggs (my favorite way)
- 1 glass milk
- 4 oz mixed fruit

9:40 am - morning snack
- 100% natural granola bar

12:30 pm - post-workout
- Recover-X shake (w/ milk, 60 g protein, 10 g glutamine peptide)

2:00 pm - lunch
- 2 burritos (2 flour tortillas, 6 oz lean ground beef, 1/2 cup refried beans (virtually no fat, few carbs, TONS of fiber), 1 cup brown rice)
- 1 glass milk
- 1 cup mixed vegetables

4:00 pm - afternoon snack
- 100% natural granola bar

6:00 pm - dinner
- 2 chicken patties (16 g protien each, only 3 g sat. fat)
- 1 cup mixed vegetables
- 1 glass milk

10:00 pm - night shake
- nitro-tech shake (w/ milk, 60 g protein, got tons of this sittin around)


what can i do to add efas?  i tried flax oil last summer and DAMN that stuff is awful lol

i also agree im low on cals.  when bulking before ive been pushing at least 4000 cals, this is probably only like 3000 :/  looks like ive got some more revising to do.

so yeah, just two Q's:

1) what should i take for EFA's and when
2) what times of day should i add more caloric intake (chicken breast at midnight)?


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

Did you not like any of my suggestions?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 13, 2004)

heh, didnt see em, just thought u quoted my whole thing lol.

now that ive read them, i like.  ill make adjustments.  still gotta figger out where to put more calories and how to get my EFAs.  suggestions on getting those acids?


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

If you use those suggestions then automatically you'll have added cals.  Then I'd do as LAM suggested, increase as needed.

I prefer Fish oil for EFA's.  They come in capsules.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 13, 2004)

I find fish oil caps to be the easiest way.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 13, 2004)

great, ill see how this works out.  any specific time o' the day u recommend taking the fish oil?


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

Personally I don't think you have enough protein sources from food or complex carbo hydrates from food. You also need Essential Fatty Acids. I take 2 Flaxseed Oil & 2 Salmon Oil (excellent source of Omega 3 an EFA) a day.


Here is my 6 meal a day plus 2 whey shakes a day meal schedule.

Meal one breakfast: 1 serving of lean ground beef & 3 cups of oatmeal


Mid-Morning: 1 bananna, & 1 serving of Optimum Nutrition whey protein


Lunch Meal 2: 1 large red potatoe & 1 skinless boneless chicken breast


Meal 3 Mid Afternoon: 1 fillet of Pollack fish (no mercury), 2 cups of oatmeal, 8 slices of peaches


Immediately after my workout: 1 serving of Optimum Nutrition Whey protein & 2 Nature Valley oatmeal granola bars (2 come in one wrapper)

Meal 4 late afternoon/early evening (usually post workout): 1 large red potatoe & 1 skinless boneless chicken breast


Meal 5 mid night time: 1 serving of lean ground beef & 1 large serving of brocoli


Meal 6 about 30mins-1hr before bed: 1 fillet of Pollack fish


I stop eating complex carbohydrates at 7pm & I eat 4 servings of complex carbs out of 6 meals.

Plus you should be drinking about 500ml of water every 2-3hrs totaling 1500ml-2000ml a day. Water is essential on a high protein diet.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 14, 2004)

ok, well, i think i got it figured out now.  im done with complex carbs at 6 pm, and finish off the night with cottage cheese (good suggestion jodi).  i have:

cals:  3859
fat:  123 g
carb:  407 g
prot: 279 g

and that includes having milk only with my later protein shake, im taking the one after my workout with water to aid digestion.  i drink a lot of milk, so you can probably add another 400 cals, 10 g fat, 44 g carbs and 32 g protein for the day, making:

cals:  4259
fat:  133 g
carb:  451 g
prot: 311 g

wow, 9 instances in the day in which i eat


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

DimebagDarrell I would stay away from cheese. I've found it makes you soft.

They say 1gram of protein per 1lb of body weight to grow. From my experience, that is just enough to maintain your body size.

To grow you would do like this: if you weigh 155lbs you need 170grams of protein a day. If you weigh 250lbs you need 265grams of protein a day.

I believe to grow you need 3 or more grams of protein per 1lb of body weight. Plus you do need the complex carbs mentioned above. Also brown or wild rice, & brown pasta will do. Stay away from white bread. I usually get flax lin bread or if I'm really stuck brown whole wheat bread. But I try not to eat too much bread anyway. 

You also don't want to eat carbs to close to bed time at least 5hrs before or it will be stored as fat. I hope this helps you. But you should rely more on actual food than dietary supplements. That's why they're called dietary supplements, because you add them to your diet.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

Since when is cottage cheese bad for you?  Casein protein is by far the best protein to take in before bed.



> You also don't want to eat carbs to close to bed time at least 5hrs before or it will be stored as fat.


Please explain why you believe this to be true.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 14, 2004)

my carbs mainly include oats, potato, and brown rice.  also, like i said, i dont have much for carbs after 6pm.  i also only rely on 88 g of that 311 g in protein to come from supplements.  the other 200 some odd grams comes from food, i have beef, eggs, fish, chicken, and cheese to cover that stuff.



> To grow you would do like this: if you weigh 155lbs you need 170grams of protein a day. If you weigh 250lbs you need 265grams of protein a day.



ive never heard anyone say 3 g protein per lb body weight.  im taking 1.83 with this diet.  everyone else says about 1.5 g per lb.  but then how do you get 170 g for 155 lbs to grow?


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

Jodi if you eat carbs at night & before bed they don't get used as energy & therfore will be stored as fat. It should make common sense. Just like it's common knowledge that for most ppl if they over eat on carbs, they will start gaining fat. Each person is different, but many ppl I've spoken to & advice from my strength coach & other trainers all say not to eat carbs before bed unless you work nights or are going out late at night.

As for cottage cheese, I find it makes me soft even the lower fat one. You don't want to be eating foods that make you soft.

Like I said about protein intake, I way about 210lbs & I eat up to 225grams of protein a day. I'm just speaking from personal experience & advice from trainers. 1gram of protein per 1lb of body weight is just enough to maintain not to grow.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> 
> I believe to grow you need 3 or more grams of protein per 1lb of body weight. Plus you do need the complex carbs mentioned above. Also brown or wild rice, & brown pasta will do. Stay away from white bread. I usually get flax lin bread or if I'm really stuck brown whole wheat bread. But I try not to eat too much bread anyway.


3 or more grams per lb that is a bit excessive, so if i weighed 200lbs i should get in 600 grams of protein?


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

aztecwolf No no no no, if you weighed 200lbs you should be getting 215-220grams of protein a day. Just like I said earlier.
If you weigh 170lbs you should be getting 185grams of protein a day. A 280lb man should be getting about 300grams of protein a day. Get it now? Pretty simple. 1gram of protein per 1lb of body weight is just enough to maintain.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 14, 2004)

heh, johnny, u said 3 g per 1 lb to bulk.  for those with a higher metabolism, though, 1.5-2 per lb is ok


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

Personally the ppl I know with a higher metabolism eat even more protein & carbs as mentioned above.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 14, 2004)

more then 3 grams per lb of protein?


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

Yeah more. I know one guy with a high metabolism & he weighs about 205lbs with good shape at 5ft10 & he eats 250grams of protein a day. But that's him.

The average in my opinion is like I said eat 15grams of protein more than your actual body weight. 220lbs they should eat 235grams of protein, if you're 185lbs eat 200grams of protein.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 14, 2004)

well that's about right, i thought you were saying 3 grams per lb. like your 205 lb. friend would be eating 615 grams protein, yeah i would recommend somewhere from 1 to 1.5 x lbm which would be right were your friend eats in terms of protein


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

Eating 600grams of protein would cost a fortune. The most I think a 300lb ripped pro bodybuilder would eat is 400-450grams of protein a day. Same goes for a 300lb power lifter, but they might eat 500grams of protein a day.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Eating 600grams of protein would cost a fortune. The most I think a 300lb ripped pro bodybuilder would eat is 400-450grams of protein a day. Same goes for a 300lb power lifter, but they might eat 500grams of protein a day.


yeah you'd better have a chicken farm for that dosage


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Jodi if you eat carbs at night & before bed they don't get used as energy & therfore will be stored as fat. It should make common sense. Just like it's common knowledge that for most ppl if they over eat on carbs, they will start gaining fat. Each person is different, but many ppl I've spoken to & advice from my strength coach & other trainers all say not to eat carbs before bed unless you work nights or are going out late at night.
> 
> *This is simply untrue!  You didn't explain how carbs get stored as fat at  night.  How because I'd really love to hear this explanation?  Now bloat or water retention are another thing which is why I tend to stay away from carbs at night but they don't make people fat.  If they meet within caloric needs and that goes for fat, carb or protein then they will not be stored as fat.*
> ...


----------



## Johnnny (May 14, 2004)

I eat 20-30 grams of protein per meal & eat as much as 7 meals a day.

As for carbs at night, your metabolism slows down. Here is one link:http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/woods4.htm, here is another link & look at number 9: http://www.getbig.com/articles/carbs.htm 

So I hope that gives reason why no carbs at night.

For a month I was eating low fat cottage cheese & it was starting to make me softer. I changed nothing else in my clean diet. After I stopped the cottage cheese, within about 2 weeks I started to get my hardness back without any effort.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 14, 2004)

dude, johnny, ur math is WAY off


----------



## Johnnny (May 15, 2004)

I know what I'm talking about. If you don't want to grow or improve than that's your perogative. But I've been doing it this way for more than 5yrs & it's never steered me wrong!


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> I eat 20-30 grams of protein per meal & eat as much as 7 meals a day.
> 
> As for carbs at night, your metabolism slows down. Here is one link:http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/woods4.htm, here is another link & look at number 9: http://www.getbig.com/articles/carbs.htm
> ...


These articles prove nothing.  Yes your metabolism is slower at night but a calorie is still a calorie and it's not going to magically turn into fat if your within caloric restriction.


----------



## Johnnny (May 15, 2004)

whatever it's your body, but most ppl will tell you not to eat carbs at night for this very reason. If you want to take the risk, than do it. But don't complain if you start gaining body fat.

I'll do what most ppl do & know, & you do your thing. I hope you meet your physique goals.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> whatever it's your body, but most ppl will tell you not to eat carbs at night for this very reason. If you want to take the risk, than do it. But don't complain if you start gaining body fat.
> 
> I'll do what most ppl do & know, & you do your thing. I hope you meet your physique goals.


Seeing I competed last year and I will be again in 4 months I think some of my goals have been met.  

I haven't got fat from it yet, so I think I'll be just fine thanks.


----------



## Johnnny (May 15, 2004)

Well maybe you're someone who can eat carbs at night & not get fat, but not everyone can eat carbs at night & I like many others happen to be one of them.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2004)

I don't eat carbs in my last meal of the day (bedtime).  Well, except for the few in my cottage cheese.  However, I work out at 6PM at night and get home and eat by 7:30 - 8:00 PM so therefore I do eat carbs then.  

My point is, IMO, that if the carbs work into your meal plan then you are not going to magically get fat by eating them later in the day.  Healthy carb don't make people fat, its the bad refined carbs and being lazy that will make you fat.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2004)

Everybody is different so we all need to try and find what works for ourselves.  But if Dime, while you are bulking, eating carbs later in the evening should not be much of a concern.


----------



## Johnnny (May 15, 2004)

The only time I'd eat carbs at 8 or 9pm is if I had to train between 6-8pm then it's okay because your body needs them.

I've know ppl who've gotten fat from eating too much of the good carbs like red potatoes, bagged oatmeal, brown or wild rice & brown pasta. So there are many individuals who can gain body fat from eating even complex carbohydrates. Each individual is different.

But no matter what time of the day you work out at, you always need about 30grams of complex carbs after training.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> I've know ppl who've gotten fat from eating too much of the good carbs like red potatoes, bagged oatmeal, brown or wild rice & brown pasta. So there are many individuals who can gain body fat from eating even complex carbohydrates. Each individual is different.



that is irrelevant, you gain fat by eating more calories than your body burns, if calorie intake is higher than calorie expedenture, regardless of the type of food, your body will store fat.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 15, 2004)

jodi's right, that's why she be a moderator on the board, (also check out the pics too), carbs at night won't poof into fat, i mean if your in a calorie deficit for the day and you at your carbs at night then you wont be gainin fat, i don't eat carbs after about 6 or so cause i workout in the morning, so i take in my influx of carbs(my daily requirements) surrounding my workout, and 30 grams pwo of complex carbs i would bump it up to about 2-3 times your protein intake at that meal, like if you eat 30 grams of protein then you take in 60-90 grams carbs pwo.


----------



## Johnnny (May 15, 2004)

Like I said everybody is different. Some maybe able to use the carbs as energy, while in others eating carbs at night will be stored as fat.

Everybody is different, each person has to find what works for them.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 17, 2004)

this is what im doing now:

8:00 am 
---------- 
- 6 oz ground beef 
- 4 oz fruit 
- 100% natural granola bar 

9:40 am 
---------- 
- 100% natural granola bar 

11:00 am 
---------- 
- banana 

12:30 pm (post-workout) 
---------- 
- Recover-X shake w/ water 
- 100% natural granola bar (to spike insulin) 

2:00 pm 
---------- 
- 2 of my special burritos w/ lean beef, brown rice, and refried beans 
- 1 cup mixed veggies 

4:00 pm 
---------- 
- 6 oz mahi mahi fillet 

6:00 pm 
---------- 
- 8 oz chicken breast 
- 1 red potato 

8:00 pm 
---------- 
- protein shake 

10:00 pm 
---------- 
- cottage cheese (for casein protein)


----------



## Johnnny (May 17, 2004)

You need more lean red meat, ground beef or steak & more skinless boneless chicken breasts. Lean red meat will get you bigger & stronger as it builds red blood cells which are important for muscle & strength.


----------

